# Why are dwa snakes so cheap ???



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

Hi everybody

Ok so it's a real easy question that's been bugging me for a long so here it is, how come dwa snakes are soo cheap to buy in the u.k ?? I have a look at a lot of website etc and find them on average for £100-£200 pound for a lot of species, 

Also is there a massive market in this country for dwa??

I know most snake keeper like myself don't keep venmous no matter how much we like them. I have the upmost respect for these amazing looking creatures( and yourselves) but do not intend to get one. I just love admiring them for their beauty.

Thanks


----------



## coldestblood (Jun 4, 2011)

There isn't a big market for them here. I'd say thats why they're cheap.


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

coldestblood said:


> There isn't a big market for them here.


I didnt think there would be. I just thought they would be a hell of a lot more expensive since its the most specialised field in the hobby and you need to be an expert handler.

How many people can say they are that good handling etc,they would be ok with venmous?? Not many is my bet


----------



## southwest vipers (Jun 29, 2008)

Bradleybradleyc said:


> I don't think there would be. I just thought they would be a hell of a lot more expensive since its the most specialised field in the hobby and you need to be an expert handler.
> 
> How many people can say they are that good handling etc,they would be ok with venmous?? Not many is my bet


I'm crap at it. I shouldn't be doing it really.


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

southwest vipers said:


> I'm crap at it. I shouldn't be doing it really.


I hope your pulling my leg. You must be extremely confidant to be keeping venmous


----------



## nsn89 (Jun 11, 2011)

Bradleybradleyc said:


> I hope your pulling my leg. You must be extremely confidant to be keeping venmous


Nah he's not. You should see him whilst handling, it's like he's got Parkinson's - he's that nervous.


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

nsn89 said:


> Nah he's not. You should see him whilst handling, it's like he's got Parkinson's - he's that nervous.


Oh Errrrr ok I don't know what to say to that other then good luck mate. I can't judge anyone as Im to inexperienced for hots and think I would be rather nervous.


----------



## EmmaLock (Nov 10, 2010)

My guess would be because there is so little market for them. 

Considering how many are born/laid in a clutch and how relatively few people actually keep them (and hang on to them for any length of time) its really not surprising that they can be sold on very cheaply. 

The same goes for big cats. In this case they cost so much to keep and maintain that when litters are born the cubs can be sold of much cheaper than some easily obtainable exotics, purely on the basis that theyre so expensive to upkeep. 

This might also be a factor why Venomous can be inexpensive - the market is further reduced because of the logistics and potential expense of obtaining a DWAL.


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

Emzylock said:


> My guess would be because there is so little market for them.
> 
> Considering how many are born/laid in a clutch and how relatively few people actually keep them (and hang on to them for any length of time) its really not surprising that they can be sold on very cheaply.
> 
> ...


Thanks it makes sense really all the red tape to over come to keep these with the vet checks council costs etc.

It's the old supply and demand argument again I guess 

You never meet a friend of a friends who keeps hots only the real hardcore reptile keepers.

I just always thought they had to be expensive because they are hots


----------



## AJ76 (May 24, 2011)

I am crap at it to but I blame Moshpitviper he forced me to buy them at gun point ...:gasp:.......


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

I've got to give it to you dwal holders you an honest bunch


----------



## southwest vipers (Jun 29, 2008)

nsn89 said:


> Nah he's not. You should see him whilst handling, it's like he's got Parkinson's - he's that nervous.


Nav, you handle snakes like an epileptic, drunk monkey.
Mid seizure.


----------



## firece_creatures (May 28, 2008)

I would say the opposite .. the trio of lachesis muta i want is 13,000euros :gasp:


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

firece_creatures said:


> I would say the opposite .. the trio of lachesis muta i want is 13,000euros :gasp:


That's not exactly cheap


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

Costs of hot snakes are similar to that of non venomous snakes - a lot of them are between £50 - £300 (like most corns, royals, boas, even GTPs etc) whereas there are a few that are VERY expensive due to difficulty of breeding or rarity etc. The only difference I see here, is that the only wildly expensive non venomous snakes are crazy morphs of royals and retics :lol2:


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

chondro13 said:


> Costs of hot snakes are similar to that of non venomous snakes - a lot of them are between £50 - £300 (like most corns, royals, boas, even GTPs etc) whereas there are a few that are VERY expensive due to difficulty of breeding or rarity etc. The only difference I see here, is that the only wildly expensive non venomous snakes are crazy morphs of royals and retics :lol2:



I was just rather surprised as I didnt think the market was that big I was expecting them to be a lot more. 

With the old supply and demand saying n all, 

I agree some royal morphs are crazy money and most don't look as beautiful as many venmous such as the golden/yellow eyelash viper thats my personal favourite


----------

